

Trying to find a list of blog sites - bdouglas1

Hi...<p>I'm trying to find out how to obtain a list of bloggers/blog sites for a survey we'd like to create. We're interested in talking to the "long tail" of the blog sites to try to get a feel for exactly what kinds of revenue is being generated for the sites for the various ad approaches.<p>We're willing to share the data we compile, if we can figure out how to obtain a list, of who/where these guys are. We figured we'd post here and maybe someone would have insight into this!<p>Thanks<p>-Bruce
bedouglas@earthlink.net
======
raju
Hopefully I have understood your request enough to give you a suggestion - How
about something like Technorati? It provides a ranking system, You can look up
blogs by category and maybe take the lower ranking ones to establish the "long
tail"?

I hope that answers your question to some degree.

------
bigtoga
I can't help you but I thought I'd offer some advice. Telling us you want a
"list of bloggers/blog sites" is useless - Google can do that. Asking us a
more useful, thought-out question would likely provide you w/ better results.

~~~
bdouglas1
ok.. i'll bite. how the heck can one find a list of sites via google??

but to your point, we're looking at creating a couple of blogs, but wanted to
figure out what one can reasonably expect to earn from a blog. To that, we
figured on creating a survey/questionaire that would (hopefully) be completed
by various blog owners. Which would necessitate that we have a list of
bolggers/blog sites to contact.

So, we're looking for a list of 400-500 bolg sites from the "long tail" that
we might approach to complete a short survey.

We're more than willing to share results of the survey if we can obtain/access
a list of the blog sites. And no, we're not trying to "sell" anything, just
conduct some basic research.

